# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Arrestohet edhe Driton Hajdari nga Eulex-i

## fattlumi

Sipas Nazim Bllaces Driton Hajdari ka qene i ngarkuar bashke me Shpresim Uken qe ta vrasin Agim Veliun nga Besiana

----------


## fattlumi

Pas dorezimit te Nazim Bllaces ne polici Driton Hajdari eshte personi i pare qe arrestohet nga eulex-i ku ky i fundit permendet nga Nazim Bllaca edhe si bashkepjesmarres ne disa raste:-"Në momentin kur është përgatitur qe atë ditë të ekzekutohet Adem Salihaj ai është përcjell mirë sepse atë kohë ka qenë fushatë dhe në atë kohë ne kemi përcjellë me dy vetura. Në veturën që është dashur ta ekzekutoj kanë qenë Sadik Abazi, Driton Hajdari dhe Shaban Syla. Këta tre kanë qenë perona kyç."-marre nga deklarata e Nazim Bllaces.

----------


## fattlumi

Marre nga deklarimet e Bllaces:""Përgatitjen e atentatit ndaj Ismetit i cili ishte nga ish-Devet Jugoviqi dhe jetonte në Prishtinë e ka dhënë urdhër Azem Syla. Përndryshe Azem Syla, Ismetin e ka edhe mik të shpije dhe e ka pasur mik të shpije edhe në atë kohë. Ne në atentat kundër Ismetit kemi qenë unë, Sadik Abazi, Shpresim Uka, Driton Hajdari dhe Bekim Syla nga fshati Kishnarek. Aty nuk më kanë treguar mua se në atë banesë kanë shkuar edhe më herët dhe kanë tentuar njerëz që të bëjnë atentat kundër Ismetit. Azem Syla në mënyrë direkte në prill 2007 kur kam filluar unë të largohem nga kjo grup kriminale ka thënë që unë e kam mik të shtëpisë dhe ti nuk e njeh më mirë se unë, se ai punon për shërbim shtetëror të UDB-së. Në këtë atentat është plaguar Driton Hajdari, i cili ka qenë personi kyç rreth atentatit të z. Adem Salihaj. Në këtë atentat ditën që është plagosur në mbrëmje e kemi dërguar në QKU, Driton Hajdarin dhe kemi kërkuar ndihmë nga Fatmir Xhelili që ta bëjë organizimin sa më shpejt se ishte plaguar rëndë. Driton Hajdari nuk ka qenë në UÇK, mirëpo pasi që i kishte kanë një dëm i madh Azem Syla ja ka dhënë librezën dhe e ka bërë veteran të UÇK.""

----------


## illyrian rex

Ku lexove?..ku degjove?...ndonje burim...

----------


## fattlumi

Marre nga deklaratat e Bllaces:

"".Në atë kohë ka ardhur një urdhër që të merret Banush Berbatovci, kinse ka qenë kolaboracionist dhe të ekzekutohet. Banush Bërbatovci është nga Dobraja e madhe dhe është fakt që Banush Berbatovci e ka lexuar përmbysjen e Kushtetutës në kohën e Millosheviçit në Beograd dhe jemi shkuar e kemi marrë atë, unë, Shpresim Uka, Faruk Gashi dhe Driton Hajdari. Pasi që e kemi marrë dhe e kemi qitë në një lokacion përtej minierës së Goleshit, Banush Bërbatovci e nxjerr një letër të thjeshtë dhe thotë: “Unë jam nën mbrojtjen e Fatmir Limës”. ""

----------


## illyrian rex

per arrestimin e pata fjalen...

----------


## fattlumi

> per arrestimin e pata fjalen...


para pak qastesh

----------


## fattlumi

Në një komunikatë për media, EULEX njofton se personi është arrestuar me vendim të gjyqtarit të EULEX-it nga procedura paraprake, në lidhje me rastin Bllaca.  
Driton H. ngarkohet me akuza se ka marrë pjesë në dy tentimvrasje, njërën në nëntor të vitit 1999 në Prishtinë dhe tjetrën në qershor të vitit 2000 në Ferizaj. 
Hetimet për këtë rast janë duke vazhduar nga polica e EULEX-it nën mbikëqyrjen e Zyrës së Prokurorit Special, njoftohet në komunikatë.

----------


## lum lumi

Rroftë Eulex-i !

----------


## illyrian rex

Nese eshte e vertete ateher ky eshte nje lajm i mire...
Dalja para dejtesise i ka dy te mira
1. Denimin e fajtorit dhe
2. Pastrimin e figures se te pafajshmit

----------


## drenicaku

Kam frigen qe do psojn vetm peshkujt e vegjel

----------


## fattlumi

> Kam frigen qe do psojn vetm peshkujt e vegjel


Para 1 muaji EULEX-i pate paralajmeruar se do te kete arrestime ne te ardhmen.Se a do te kete tash pritet te shihet."Pa e zene  peshkun e vogel nuk mund ta zesh te madhin".
Kryesorja vetem drejtesia te del ne shesh,pa implikime partiake,se edhe ashtu eshte kushti kryesor per neve qe te ecim perpara.Kete kusht duhet ta plotesojme gjithsesi pavaresisht kush do jene ata te arrestuar,vetem shpresoj qe askush te mos arrestohet nga aktpadite serbe.

----------


## fattlumi

> Nese eshte e vertete ateher ky eshte nje lajm i mire...
> Dalja para dejtesise i ka dy te mira
> 1. Denimin e fajtorit dhe
> 2. Pastrimin e figures se te pafajshmit


Po e vertete eshte

----------


## Kasumi

Ndoshta eulexi ben diq ne zgjidhjen e ketyre dhe problemeve tjera sepse punet ne Kosove po shkojne nje hap perpara e dy mbrapa e sidomos ne zbulimin e rastet te vrasjeve qe u kryen pas luftes qe nuk jan te pakta

----------


## drenicaku

Ku paskan hup llapi,kosovelli,daja shneq lulezim e do tjer qe rastin bllaca e quanin te pa qen,apo jan struk dikun,ose zoti mos e baft mos jan tu organizu ndonje protest ne mbrojtje te krimit

----------


## Guri i Kuq

fatlumi,ja po e postoj lajmin e plote per kete aksion te EULEX-it;
---------------
*Fillojnë arrestimet për “rastin Bllaca”* 

Policia e EULEX-it ka arrestuar të martën një person të dyshuar për pjesëmarrje në dy tentim vrasje – që lidhen me rastin “Bllaca”. Arrestimi është bërë me urdhër të gjykatësit të EULEX-it.
I arrestuari është Driton H., i cili akuzohet se ka marrë pjesë në dy tentim vrasje – një në nëntor të vitit 1999 në Prishtinë, dhe tjetra në qershor të vitit 2000 në Ferizaj, bëhet e ditur në një komunikatë të EULEX-it.

Driton H., është i arrestuari i dytë në rastin Bllaca, pas arrestimit të Nazim Bllacës, i cili publikisht kishte dëshmuar për vrasjet e pasluftës në Kosovë.

Bllaca, nga fshati Ribar i Madh, ishte prezantuar para gazetarëve si ish-punëtor i SHIK-ut, ndërsa kishte pranuar se është autor i një vrasjeje dhe se ka marrë pjesë edhe në 17 raste të tjera që nga vrasjet, rrahjet dhe shantazhet që kanë ndodhur pas luftës në Kosovë.

Bllaca gjendet në arrest shtëpiak prej 1 dhjetorit 2009. Ai akuzohet për vrasje, tentim vrasje dhe krim të organizuar – ndërsa atij i është vazhduar masa e arrestit shtëpiak edhe për dy muaj të tjerë, me kërkesën e prokurorit të posaçëm.

Ish-drejtuesit e SHIK-ut kanë hedhur poshtë rrëfimin e Bllacës, ndërsa kanë deklaruar se ai nuk ka qenë asnjëherë pjesë e kësaj strukture të sigurisë.

Hetimet për këtë rast është duke i zhvilluar policia e EULEX-it, nën mbikëqyrjen e Zyrës së Prokurorit të Posaçëm, thuhet në komunikatën e EULEX-it. /Telegrafi/

----------


## fattlumi

> fatlumi,ja po e postoj lajmin e plote per kete aksion te EULEX-it;
> ---------------
> *Fillojnë arrestimet për rastin Bllaca* 
> 
> Policia e EULEX-it ka arrestuar të martën një person të dyshuar për pjesëmarrje në dy tentim vrasje  që lidhen me rastin Bllaca. Arrestimi është bërë me urdhër të gjykatësit të EULEX-it.
> I arrestuari është Driton H., i cili akuzohet se ka marrë pjesë në dy tentim vrasje  një në nëntor të vitit 1999 në Prishtinë, dhe tjetra në qershor të vitit 2000 në Ferizaj, bëhet e ditur në një komunikatë të EULEX-it.
> 
> Driton H., është i arrestuari i dytë në rastin Bllaca, pas arrestimit të Nazim Bllacës, i cili publikisht kishte dëshmuar për vrasjet e pasluftës në Kosovë.
> 
> ...


Por une kur e kam postuar kete lajm as mediat nuk e kan postuar mirepo i kam informacione e mia une

----------


## illyrian rex

Bond...James Bond
harro

----------


## KILI MERTURI

morrin (lapi-press) po e lypni a!

Veq kur të ndim qe e rrasen në bugt at tradhtar të kombit!
Ky morr , është jasht diku , e tash kur ndin qe pi rrasin në burg këta vrasësit , nuk ka mi pa mo Kosoven!

*Këta ja kan nis pi të vegjlive , e ma i vogel se morri , nuk e di a ka!
Tash ai i ka hy lavdimit të tadiqit , për me ju hi në b*th Eulex-it , po nuk besoj qe i ndihmon. 
Po kta shpiuna e kan vendin në graqanic , se ky ështëdhe qëllimi i formimit të komunave të serbis brenda Kosoves!*

Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
BAC , U KRYM , E HASA ME SHOKË PO LAVDËROHET ME KRYMBJEN E KOSVES!
BAC, HASA O BO SHOK ME tadiqin ! EDHE NAJ DIT E KA ME TË AKUZU PËR RREBELIM KUNDËR SHKIJEVE!

----------


## RRyma

a e paskan shti LLap-erin ne burg a ?
Aithot se eshte luftetar dhe ne nje rast gjat luftes duke ikur nga forcat e armikut !!!! plagoset mbrapa ne biren egzistuese. tash paskan me ja mbyll mir at bir , hahhaaaaaaaaaa

posht funderrina marksist leniniste stalinitste mutaviste serbiste rusiste klosiste

hhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------

